# Is this safe?



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Girl Feeds Pit Bull, Defies All Stereotypes About The Breed

Eric


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Breed aside, I would have never allowed my young ones to feed dogs like that. Dogs are dogs, and that is far too many for a child to be attempting to handle. 

I may be a bit overprotective, but I will never forget how quickly a stressful day turned a normally routine morning into a 4 dog pile up in my home one day. Three Australian Shepherds and a Shetland Sheepdog attempted to destroy each other. They had always gotten along nicely before (in their defense, it was that fateful 9/11 day and the news had nonstop coverage and we were all extremely tense. I worked for the DOD at the time).

Since someone is busy filming and that little girl has no chance against one dog, much less multiple, I could not in good conscience allow that.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I saw this video a few months ago on Facebook I think. The woman videoing is putting that child at risk without a doubt, and why, because she wants everyone to know that pitbulls are teddy bears. The child should not be in that position with any breed/size of dogs, although the strength and breed of these dogs makes it worse.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

My own view is that the young lady has good control over her doggy friends. With GSDs (with which I have a lot of experience), I would not allow her, at her age, the freedom to feed one dog let alone a number of them. With bully breeds being the statistically worst offenders in human attack and deaths (over 65%) it is folly indeed. I would not allow a child of that age to interact with two toy poodles without close supervision. It galls me that bully breed lovers consistently attempt to have their breed be seen as nanny dogs and safe dogs. Statistics prove otherwise. I would like them to "keep their dogs safe and keep us all safe from them."
Eric


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I don't know, I was really tense just watching that. No. No, no, no. All it takes is one dog not feeling well, or perhaps even just having a bad day, and all hell could break loose. And that little girl would be right in the middle of dog attacks. That mother is putting her child at risk! And why? To try to make a point! Shame on her! To me, that's borderline child abuse!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I was tense just looking at the picture. In my view, it's child endangerment.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Would never do that.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I couldn't watch it more than a few seconds. That woman is completely out of her mind.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dechi said:


> I couldn't watch it more than a few seconds. That woman is completely out of her mind.



Dechi all I could do was look at the picture, couldn't play the video since just the picture had the hair on the back of my neck standing up. It reminded me of one of my less than stellar students who offered that she had been absent from class one day because she had gone to the ER with her toddler to get sutures for a bite from their pit inflicted when the little girl took a bone from the dog. Mercifully it wasn't a bad bite (meaning just one bite and the dog didn't shake the child), but it was a bite that required medical attention. I was flabbergasted that they wanted to keep the dog or even that they were allowed to do so. Mfmst I guess if that had happened in your neck of the woods they would not have been allowed to keep the dog. 

BK like you I have had all hell break loose "unexpectedly" between my dogs on occasion. It takes quick thinking and really keen instantaneous observation to figure out how to stop it without anyone getting hurt.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Yikes - crazy family.

Those dogs have been well trained - and I don't think most people realize how much training it took. I wonder how many people will watch that and try it at home with dire consequences. 

And who throws the food down on the floor like that? I guess they figure it's easier to wash the floor than wash 6 bowls?


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

Incredibly foolish. The desire to prove a point is out of control... It's fantastic that these dogs are so well behaved but there is no need to put the girl in that situation.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

So stupid. The mom is the most annoying person ever, I just want to smack her :angry: Thanks, Eric LOL


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Crikey, feeding all those dogs together in such a strange fashion...suicide! Those dogs have obviously had a lot of training to be able to eat together like that. I keep my two separated during meal times and the puppy eats in his crate and is only allowed out when they have both finished eating. Better safe than sorry in my opinion.


----------

